# como activar rele remotamente?? alguna idea..



## dolfy (Oct 13, 2009)

bueno la cosa es que  tengo montados unos sensores IR  de proximidad. cuando uno detecta algo manda señal por un cable y activa un rele. 

ahora se me ocurre quitar el cableado y hacerlo inalambrico. mandando la señal del IR por "frecuencia" para activar un rele. pero son 20 IR y 20 reles. osea hay que distinguir 20 señales 

la distancia son aproximadamente 30 metros cuadrados. 

alguna idea para empezar a investigar


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 13, 2009)

Mira la relacion costo/beneficio. El cableado es una tecnica sencilla y facil de mantener pero los enlaces via radio ya no lo son...


----------



## dolfy (Oct 13, 2009)

imagino, pero me interesa el tema.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 13, 2009)

Algo relativamente simple sería que cada sensor envíe un tono modulado de determinada frecuencia, y en el receptor se dispondrían tantos filtros como sensores conectes al sistema.
Puedes utilizar un transmisor por cada sensor, todos emitiendo en la misma frecuencia pero modulando en frecuencias de tonos distintos, o conectar todos los sensores (modulando igualmente a diferentes frecuencias de tonos) a un mismo transmisor.


----------



## dolfy (Oct 16, 2009)

encontre algun esquema para 8 bits. 
pero como podria ampliar los 8 bits los maximo posible para tener mas señales


----------



## tiago (Oct 17, 2009)

Mira a ver esto, ya que quieres radiocontrol sobre las demas opciones.

http://translate.googleusercontent....gle.es&usg=ALkJrhi4VFk2snNy49bYaTFYed-phzae1Q

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 23, 2009)

EL HT680 parece servir pero ese circuito es solo un encoder... faltaria diseñar para cada chip el modulo transmisor (IR o radio) y el (los) chip(s) de recepcion... Revise la hoja de datos del HT680 pero no dice nada al respecto. Dos preguntas:
Los 20 reles de tu proyecto estan fisicamente separados o juntos, como en una caja o tablero ? y
la red de sensores IR está en un ambiente industrial o qué‚ es ?. Salu2.


----------



## dolfy (Oct 27, 2009)

gracias por las contestaciones.

tecnogirl. los rele estan en una caja juntos. la red de sensores esta en un cuarto de calderas "40 metros cuadrados"


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 29, 2009)

Si tus sensores hacen parte del control de un proceso sensible, por ejemplo,
la caldera, creo que es muy peligrosa la conversion inalambrica. Me dá  más
seguridad el viejo metodo cableado. Que hacen tus sensores IR ? Salu2.


----------



## ralego2003 (Oct 30, 2009)

Esta algo fácil, solo compra 2 PIC que contengan conexión USART y comprate los módulos TWS434 y RWS434 que tienen un alcance de 100 metros ($95 pesos c/u),conectalos de tal forma que el TX->RX mediante los modulos y después solo realiza el programa para la decodificacion de las señales por ejemplo cuando el sensor 1 se active puedes mandar una cadena como "S1" lo recibe el otro PIC mediante el (RWS) y activa el relevador o los relevadores que quieras!! 

Si vives en el Estado de México el costo no es mayor a los 400 pesos exagerando depende mucho de los PICs que elijas!!
Saludos!!


----------



## djpusse (Jun 28, 2010)

hola gente que tal? bueno mi problema creo que es sencillo aca vamos


resulta que quiero activar varios rele a distancia por rf con un solo transmisor y varios receptores sintonizados a la misma frecuencia pero mandarle varias frecuencias modulando a distinta frecuencias

el tema es que no se como hacer el filtro pasa-banda para dividir las señales si alguien sabe como hacerlo o calcularlo seria de gran ayuda

Saludos y gracias de antemano

hace un rato encontre esto alguien me lo puede explicar:

http://www.terra.es/personal2/equipos2/filtros.htm

no logro entender como sacar la cuenta para los componentes me falta el valor de Xc1 y Xc2 que no se para que son


----------



## Cacho (Jun 28, 2010)

djpusse dijo:


> no logro entender como sacar la cuenta para los componentes me falta el valor de Xc1 y Xc2 que no se para que son


Probablemente *esto te dé una buena idea* 

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 29, 2010)

hola cacho gracias por responder eso ya lo estuve viendo pero el problema es que la formula para sacar el valor de Xc me pide el valor del capacitor y no lo tengo porque eso es lo que intento sacar 

algo esta mal o yo soy el tonto que no se da cuenta


Saludos y Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2010)

Es que eso lo tenés que manejar vos...
Tenés una ecuación de dos incógnitas. Si conocés la frecuencia, fijás un valor para R o C y calculás el otro.

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 29, 2010)

si barbaro pero el tema es este yo pongo un valor para el cap, a ese valor lo paso por la formula para sacar la reactancia o capacitancia (como se llame) que ahi me quedaria el valor de Xc luego voy a la formula siguiente la que esta en esta pagina 

http://www.terra.es/personal2/equipos2/filtros.htm

y que es lo que me da? segun la formula me da el valor del cap que fue el que yo he definido al empezar...


antes de seguir rompiendo cabezas para que me logren hacer entender las formulas este divisor me sirve para mi aplicacion que quiero que deje pasar solo 1Khz y luego hacer otro para 1.5Khz y asi sucesivamente?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 29, 2010)

se suele usar codificaciones no filtros .
es mas preciso.

te hago una/s consultas:

1 -- los reles o receptores son alimentados por cables ??
2 -- queres hacer un control o sea un Tx movil?? por eso lo de inalambrico ??? 
o el Tx tambien es fijo


----------



## djpusse (Jun 30, 2010)

hola fernandob te comento lo que quiero hacer:

se trata de hacer varios aparatos unos 15 los cuales son los rceptores y quiero meterlos en una cajita de plastico (todo junto el circuito receptor y el circuito del rele con el filtro) y ponerle una hembra y un macho para 220 para poder enchufar cualquier cosa y encenderla a distancia 

todo el circuito es alimentado por la misma corriente que es introducida por el toma macho

no se si se entiende pero necesito hacer un filtro o lo que fuese para poder asignarle una frecuencia a cada aparato

para hacer el generador de tonos con el 555 basta?

Saludos

tendras alguna pagina o algo para ver el tema del codificador?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 30, 2010)

djpusse dijo:


> hola fernandob te comento lo que quiero hacer:
> 
> se trata de hacer varios aparatos unos 15 los cuales son los rceptores y quiero meterlos en una cajita de plastico (todo junto el circuito receptor y el circuito del rele con el filtro) y ponerle una hembra y un macho para 220 para poder enchufar cualquier cosa y encenderla a distancia
> 
> ...



 ahi vamos , modulitos enchufables serian.
sigo diciendo que si solo pretendes discriminar frecuencias y encima de esa diferencia tendra smuchos problemas.
NO SOY YO es el mercado el que dice que se usan CODIGOS.

mira en 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-90188015-comando-a-distancia-1100w-luces-electrodomesticos-alarma-etc-_JM_
o en controles de ALARMAS.

espero que NO simplemente COPIES sino que analices y hagas el tuyo 

da trabajo sacar el esquema (un huevo) , analizarlo y comprenderlo (el otro) .
pero se aprende un monton ......


----------



## djpusse (Jun 30, 2010)

si eso es lo que quisiera hacer y por lo que veo el codificador no es de lo muy sencillo igual no lo descrimino del todo solo que quiero ir priemro por el camino mas  barato y sencillo gracias por la idea lo voy a tener en cuenta

mientras tanto si no les molesta mucho quisiera que me explicasen las formulas para asi yo intentar hacerlo con el filtro pasabanda (digamos que me quiero dar la frente contra la pared)

Saludos


----------

